# Rusty gun is there anything i can do with it??



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I have a Savage 64F in 22lr that i bought right after i turned 18 (25 now). I shot the heck out of it and always kept it in the tool box in my pickup just in case i found something to plink at. Well beings i always had it in there i kinda forgot about it one night when i went to Fargo to see my dad. When I got there that night it was just pouring outside. Well I had just gotten a new toolbox that sits on the floor of your pickup bed and it had drain holes in the bottom of it and my pickup has a plastic bedliner in it that doesn't drain. Well goes to say my toolbox filled part way with water and my 22 sat in it til i moved the next day and the water washed out the back of the pickup and the toobox drained.

I never even thought about the gun until around a month later i opened the tool box and saw it. My tow rope had sucked up water and kept the moisture high in the toolbox and then it got hot and well my gun turned to rust. At least the oustide did. Everything inside was well oiled so that didn't seem to rust. I tried oiling the outside but the rust is there for good. This happened probably two years ago or maybe a little longer. Well the gun is just sittin here and i thought maybe i could get a few ideas on what i could do with it. Maybe re'barrel it and make it a custom or something else. Or is it worth doing anything to it beings it is only a $120 gun??

I remember i bought one of them boxes of federal shells for it, you all know the box of 550 im sure. It wouldn't cycle them right so I always had to shoot CCI ammo out of it and then it was fine.

Any ideas???

Thanks
Matt


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

ac700wildcat

I have a Winchester 9422 that my parents gave me for Christmas when I was 12 in 1976. I have always taken very good care of it; the rifle was in mint condition. Well right before the flood of '97 here in Fargo the gun was being stored at my mothers in a closet and they decided to remodel that room and everything got moved out into their shed. Well, you guessed it......when my stepfather was cleaning out the flooded items in the shed he found my .22 in the soft case. Their insurance company reimbursed me for the guns value at the time and let me keep the gun. I had it torn down and gone through and a new finish put on it. Honestly the gun looks and shoots great but I think mine was found much sooner than yours.

Also my father-in-law had a very rusty old Stevens shotgun he was going to throw away because it was so rusty he couldn't even pump it. It had sat in the corner of the Quonset for around 40 years. I told him I would take it home and see what I could do. I soaked it in wd-40 for quite a few days and finally got the action working smooth and then took steel wool and rubbed the rust off of it. Their was also chunks of wood missing from the bottom of the forearm so I straightened out with cutting a little off and then also using wood putty. Then gave it a camo paint job with a flat clear coat. A few months later gave it back to my father-in-law, he was quite shocked he didn't think I wood get anywhere with it. Now it sits in his gun cabinet and the best part is, the shotgun was originally his fathers.

I think you should tear it down and go through all the parts or have it done and then scrub the rust off the outside and paint it. You'll always then have a pinker that you won't mind if it gets scratched.

Good luck with yours


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Take a screwdriver with a long round stick. Use the round part to pressure the rust off of the gun. Do not use steel wool or any kind of scraping as the will mar the metal. The round screwdriver will take most of it off. Then finish up with elbow grease and oil.

As said before, clean the gun thoroughly before you shoot it.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

This isn't just surface rust. Its into the metal by the looks of it. I was kinda thinking of maybe a heavy barrel and maybe a few other mods??

Do they make anything for this savage like that?


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I have had good luck with blue/rust remover. Though I used it on a stainless steel barrel. I also used it on one old winchester of mine that had some rust comming. I had to reblue the barrel when done. Turned out really nice. Can hardly tell. I also just picked up some gun rust remover that is suppost to remove rust but not harm the blueing. If anything else fails, take it to a gun smith. He should know someone who works on guns and can strip the rust off and not harm the rest of the gun.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Anything else???


----------



## badlander (Dec 15, 2006)

Take some 0000 steel wool and put some Break free or some other type of lube that you have on it and rub it. You will not take the bluing off just the rust. I use it all the time after I blue something to give it a shiney finish. Hope this helps


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Tried the steel wool thing and it took the rust off pretty well but i guess PB Blaster has something in it that Break Free doesn't cuz it took off the blueing. No biggie tho I decided to just paint the gun. I was wrong about the inside of the barrel tho it was full of rust so i plugged one end and filled it with pb blaster and then ran the brush through it a few times and it knocked most of the rust out but it looks like it went into the metal so I'm thinking the barrel is shot. Anywhere i can get a new one guys? It actually not a Savage its a Stevens model 62, same thing tho I believe. Should I find a stock barrel or is it worth it?


----------

